
Assemblers and Loaders (1993) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.davidsalomon.name/assem.advertis/asl.pdf
======
pasbesoin
If this is the book I recall seeing mentioned before, for a while, a number of
years ago, it was considered both excellent and "hard to find."

Haven't read it. But thought I'd mention that, by way of sort of an indirect,
old plug for it.

P.S. Correcting myself, my old memory: I seem to recall that one was called
"Linkers and Loaders". Seems to be this?

[https://www.elsevier.com/books/linkers-and-
loaders/levine/97...](https://www.elsevier.com/books/linkers-and-
loaders/levine/978-0-08-051031-6)

~~~
CalChris
Yes, _Linkers and Loaders_ is an excellent book. There's also this 20 part
linker essay by Ian Lance Taylor who went on to write _gold_ :

[http://inai.de/documents/Linkers.pdf](http://inai.de/documents/Linkers.pdf)

[https://events.linuxfoundation.org/slides/lfcs2010_taylor.pd...](https://events.linuxfoundation.org/slides/lfcs2010_taylor.pdf)

[https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.c...](https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/34417.pdf)

And while _gold_ is good, _lld_ ups the bar even a little further.

[https://lld.llvm.org/](https://lld.llvm.org/)

------
DroidX86
Always worth knowing what's happening behind all the flashy UIs and JS. Great
read!

